# Toyota Engine using oil



## MickiRig1

It's not a truck engine it's a 98 Camry with the 4 cylinder 128K on it. The car was very well cared for by an older guy we know. My 18 y/o Daughter drives it. Not very many miles a week, just around town. The thing seems to go thru a quart of oil a week. (200Miles?) Anybody know of some problem it may have that Toyota engines tend to have? I would think a Toyota would just be broke in at 128K. I am thinking of stepping up to 40 weight oil and see if that helps.


----------



## ajslands

So do you know if it's burning it or leaking it?


----------



## MickiRig1

No leak or oil wash, No oil smoke at start or following Her down the road. That's the weird part, no signs you would think of oil use. I have 34 years of working on cars. I have never seen this before. Use's oil but no sign of it.


----------



## Milwaukee

Sound like my geo and F250 v10.


Does she drive like manic while you think she drive like normal?


Check PVC Valve.

Sad thing you won't able see blue smoke because cat converter. No matter how much I pour sea foam in my 351W and no white smoke come out exhaust.


----------



## matts27

What's the oil cap on the underside look like? I would think at a quart a week it would be a leak, like a front or rear seal. That would be highly visible unless she's running the car wide open throttle. Only real issues I've known with the Toyota's is heads but that's mainly on v-6's. Good luck, Matt


----------



## show-n-go

Call me Friday afternoon and I'll put you on the phone with a toyota tech if you want. I work for a toyota dealer. number is in my sig.


----------



## ajslands

matts27;1038666 said:


> Only real issues I've known with the Toyota's is heads but that's mainly on v-6's. Good luck, Matt


And what about the gas pedal gettingstuck?!!


----------



## MickiRig1

No leaks at all. The Wife admitted It's been 5K since the last change. I put 10-w40 and a new filter I will see if it still goes thru the oil. The dealer She works at only uses synthetic oil. Maybe this is the problem? I had to laugh She pays $30 for an oil change at the dealership. For 3.7 quarts and a filter. They don't even top any other fluids.


----------



## streetsurfin'

What are there? 35 possible reasons for excess oil consumption isn't it? I have a booklet on it somehwere. 
Is this a turbocharged engine?


----------



## matts27

check out this link ---> http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=103

They are a bunch of Toyota people with lots of easy answers and fixes. In my experience synthetic is real thin especially in the lower weights, 0w-20 or 5w-30. I'm more a dino oil believer but that's just my preference. With that type of mileage that is awfully high without a leak. You would think it would be puking blue smoke like crazy or fouling the plugs out. Did you pull any plugs yet? Just trying to help, good luck and check out the FAQ section in that link, top of the page.


----------



## RacingZR

I run 5w-30 synthetic or 10w-30 synthetic Mobil 1 in a 4.7L V8 Jeep with 110K miles, a Tundra 4.7L V8 with 68K miles and 2003 Dodge Ram 5.7L Hemi with 107K miles. None burn a drop of oil between oil changes every 7500 miles.
Synthetic oil will burn more in an already troubled motor, but in NO WAY is the cause of the leak or the loss of oil. Synthetic fluids offer more protection whether its engine oil, tranny fluid, gear oil, etc.


----------



## MickiRig1

My daughter admitted that it's been 5,000 since the last oil change. Talk about putting some miles on your new license! I even put a piece of making tape below the mirror on the visor. Telling her next oil change is at this amount of miles. Because I know, she looks at her self in the mirror. I just changed the oil and used 10w-40. The filter was full of oil. Normally it's drained down empty. Like I said the car throws no smoke not even at start up. I went over it and there is no oil wash or drips anywhere on the entire car.


----------



## Steelworker

Just curious: did you ever find out what was wrong?


----------



## MickiRig1

I am thinking it was the 5k on the oil. I changed it right after the last posting I made. I just put a quart in it tonight with 1500 miles on the oil change.I jumped the oil weight up to 10w40. The car runs great we bought it from an old man that bought it new. I just wonder if it was the synthetic oil they use at the Ford Dealer my Wife works at. She's so proud of Herself for paying $30 for 3.7 quarts of oil and a $3 filter.


----------



## 2COR517

RacingZR;1039036 said:


> Synthetic fluids offer more protection whether its engine oil, tranny fluid, gear oil, etc.


Even though I disagree with that hunk of steel hanging off the chain up front 

I agree with you on this.


----------



## RacingZR

2COR517;1045839 said:


> Even though I disagree with that hunk of steel hanging off the chain up front
> 
> I agree with you on this.


Ahh yes, my first year with the XV. Center pin held up fine. I did tweak the cutting edge below the center pin on one side. Had a hose start to chafe, but caught it before it cut through. No issues, but it didn't get enough use to form a real opinion. V-plows are great and can be a lot easier on the truck. It's just a plow though, I hate plowing :laughing:

Back to the Camry.......a quart in 1500 miles is excessive but as long as you keep an eye on it you should be fine. Wouldn't make much sense to put a new motor in a 94 Camry.


----------



## MickiRig1

It's a first car for the Daughter. We just need it to get her through the 4 yrs of collage.The campus is only 3 miles away. Her job is 2 miles away.


----------



## 2COR517

RacingZR;1045844 said:


> Ahh yes, my first year with the XV. Center pin held up fine. I did tweak the cutting edge below the center pin on one side. Had a hose start to chafe, but caught it before it cut through. No issues, but it didn't get enough use to form a real opinion. V-plows are great and can be a lot easier on the truck. It's just a plow though, I hate plowing :laughing:
> 
> Back to the Camry.......a quart in 1500 miles is excessive but as long as you keep an eye on it you should be fine. Wouldn't make much sense to put a new motor in a 94 Camry.


Did you pull the center pin at the end of the season to check it for straightness?

I had a customer in the store the other day, Sienna w/140K. Quart a week.


----------



## MickiRig1

Could be her driving habits too. If she drives like she mows,high gear and throttle to the stop!


----------



## RacingZR

2COR517;1045964 said:


> Did you pull the center pin at the end of the season to check it for straightness?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ya, and to grease it. It survived the easy winter.


----------

